# Bronchiolite...accueil ou pas



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu embêtée à cause de cette maladie...
J'accueille 2 enfants, dont 1 de moins d'un an.
Sur mon contrat, aucune clause d'éviction concernant la bronchiolite, juste pas de fièvre.
(Je ne suis pas AM depuis longtemps et je modifie les clauses au fur et à mesure de mon vécu et expériences).
Un des enfants (celui qui a plus d'un an) était malade mercredi (fièvre, toux vraiment pas top).
J'ai contacté les parents qui l'ont récupéré, et je ne l'ai pas eu depuis.
J'ai appris hier que c'est une bronchiolite, qu'il fait des séances de kiné.
Ce matin, le PE demande si je peux accueillir demain, car plus de fièvre et état général ok.
Cela m'embête vis à vis de l'autre enfant, car j'ai lu que la maladie est transmissible pendant 8-10 jours, mais mon contrat ne mentionne pas ce cas.
J'aimerais avoir vos avis et expériences afin de me faire une idée et donner la meilleure réponse pour l'intérêt de tous.
Merci et bon dimanche.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Il a quel âge ? 

Il faudra qu’il ne soit pas en contact avec l’autre enfant, « l’isoler » si possible au maximum 
Sieste en décalée + longtemps pour cet enfant qui aura besoin + de repos 

aérer matin, pdt la sieste et le soir  

encore +  se laver les mains

masque lorsque vous le changer et repas.


----------



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Chantou1 
Il a 16 mois


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Surtout les jouets très peu et qui se lavent, ne pas les partager avec l’autre enfant.


----------



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

D'accord, merci.
Je vais en parler aux parents, car cela va être compliqué avec lui.
Il ne va pas aimer ne pas pouvoir être en contact avec l'autre et ne pas avoir accès à tous les jouets,
donc les journées risquent d'être difficiles pour lui.
Merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## Emily (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Oui vous pouvez accueillir l'enfant.
Pendant 15 jours j'ai une petite de 3 mois qui a eu une bronchiolite.
Pas de séances de kiné, ça ne se fait plus maintenant ! mais un bon traitement.
La maman est même retourné chez le médecin car au bout de plusieurs jours pas d'amélioration et le médecin lui a dit de continuer le traitement.
Maintenant elle va bien 
Je l'ai accueilli car elle n'avait pas de fièvre.
Son frère avait une laryngite carabinée et un autre accueilli un gros rhume.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

@fanny35 

Ne pas partager les jouets lorsqu’ils sont malades, c’est une question d’habitude chez moi, ils le savent pour ne pas ćontaminer les copains , et l’enfant « isolé » le comprend TRÈS facilement.

Alors parfois certains non malades lui apportent un livre ou un jouet, mais je leur explique qu’ils ne pourront pas le repréndre pour éviter de tomber malades à leur tour. 

Franchement ils sont tous super mignons, et comprennent TRÈS bien que c’est dans l’intérêt de chacun.


----------



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

oui Chantou, 
je fais comme cela aussi, sauf qu'en ce moment il est dans la période du non et n'écoute pas forcément ...


----------



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

merci pour les conseils, je vais faire au mieux!


----------



## incognito (27 Novembre 2022)

attention, la bronchiolite ne se transmet pas qu'aux enfants, l'adulte peut aussi en faire une, donc si problèmes respiratoires, ou autres, prenez soin de vous


----------



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Merci @incognito, en effet j'ai vu cela et je prévois de porter un masque durant la semaine.
de plus, mes enfants et mon mari n'iront pas dans les pièces d'accueil tant que je n'aurai pas aéré et désinfecté.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

Petit conseil

Broncholites, bronchites ou toux simple, mettre un masque principalement lors des repas et changes, et *si l’enfant est dans une chaise haute, lui donner en étant debout et être sur le côté de la chaise (+ prudent)*

le masque bleu protège l’enfant 😏 mais pas réellement l’AM sauf le FFP2


----------



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> *si l’enfant est dans une chaise haute, lui donner en étant debout et être sur le côté de la chaise (+ prudent)*


Merci pour le conseil judicieux!
Je sais que le masque chirurgical ne protège pas bien celui qui le porte, mais je me dis qu'en le portant je reçois quand même moins de projections au niveau du nez et de la bouche 
Je n'ai pas de ffp2.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Novembre 2022)

*comme par hasard au moment où il mange, il tousse et PAF si on est en face*

Donc c’est pas grand chose et c’est beaucoup pour éviter d’avoir les microbes. En règle général, ne pas être en face ... au moins assis + haut que face à son visage. Une règle que je me suis toujours imposée même avant le Covid. On choppe assez comme ça leurs microbes.

*Idem pour le change PAF 😡*


----------



## Griselda (27 Novembre 2022)

Le souci est que ce n'est pas à l'AM de savoir si l'enfant est en état d'être accueilli ou pas (son état à lui et/ou sa contagion) mais au medecin.
Je répondrais donc aux PE de demander l'avis du médecin pour savoir si leur enfant ne représente plus un risque pour les autres accueillis car chez l'AM on est bien en accueil collectif.
Le truc c'est que l'AM qui prend la décision elle même de non accueil s'expose au refus du PE de la payer durant ce temps, or Nounou n'est pas medecin, elle n'a pas à determiner que c'est une absence pour maladie de l'enfant.
Bien sur cela suppose que le PE joue le jeu de demander l'avis du Médecin et le respecte.

Sinon autre point: est ce que ce bébé a encore un traitement à prendre, notamment à midi? Si oui et que tu n'accepte pas de donner de médicament (c'est ton droit) alors les PE devront bien trouver une solution, continuer de garder leur bébé sera peut être leur choix?


----------



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Le truc c'est que l'AM qui prend la décision elle même de non accueil s'expose au refus du PE de la payer durant ce temps, or Nounou n'est pas medecin, elle n'a pas à determiner que c'est une absence pour maladie de l'enfant.



J'ai demandé qu'il n'y ait pas de fièvre, avis du médecin ok apparemment et pas de traitement (mon contrat stipule aucun traitement).
En effet, je ne suis pas médecin, donc c'est tout ce que j'ai demandé.
Je verrai son état demain, mais en général ses parents font attention à leur enfant.
La chose qui m'embêterait, c'est que le bébé l'attrape car c'est très contagieux.
Je vais donc conserver les gestes barrières (masque, désinfection, aérer ....) et limiter les contacts avec les autres enfants, 
c'est tout ce que je peux faire je pense.

Merci pour vos avis et bonne soirée.


----------



## nath90 (28 Novembre 2022)

bonjour a toutes, moi je ne refuse jamais quand ils sont enrhumes de les prendre sinon ils ne viendraient pas souvent!!!
mais la j'ai un petit qui etait trés malade , du coup sur les 4 enfants que je garde il ne me reste que lui, ils sont tous malade et moi avec, repas plus indemnites en moins pour 3 enfants grosse perte de salaire, la maman m'a dit ho cest embétant !!! du coup je suis malade le petit est la il tousse bien et les autres sont chez eux, c'est pas facile de ménager tout le monde, mais les parents ne font pas attention a nous, on doit garder leurs enfants coute que coute et tant pis pour les autres, cest pas facile de dire non


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Nath90, indemnités d'entretien et de repas ne sont pas du salaire. En cas d'absence de l'enfant le salaire est maintenu sauf présentation d'un certificat médical dans une limite de jours précisée dans la convention collective.


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

pour info et c’est « assez efficace » 

Je dis aux parents « il est malade donc il sera isolé des autres qui ne doivent pas attraper sa maladie » 

« en général » ils règlent vite le problème en allant chez le médecin, pour que leur enfant soit vite guéri et puisse jouer avec les autres.

Les IE et IN c’est un sacré montant en moins donc évidemment à faire un sorte que cela ne fasse pas boule de neige. 

D'ailleurs l’IE devrait être due car l’habitation est toujours à payer (crédit ou loyer) + toutes les charges qui vont avec.
L’IN OK pas à devoir, quoi que le jour J le repas a bien été préparé 🤔


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Chantou, l'indemnité d'entretien n'est pas destinée à payer l'habitation de l'ass mat (crédit...).


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432 

Pour moi SI car si PAS d’habitation, PAS d'agrément et en + une habitation adéquate pour accueillir x enfants  ... bien sûr bla-bla-bla ce qui est écrit ... matériel et produits de couchage, puériculture etc et la part aux frais généraux ... je sais tout ça MAIS le logement devrait être pris + en charge  ... oui oui abattement... je sais aussi ...


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Novembre 2022)

Et oui ! Bla bla bla mais c'est comme cela. Ou alors, plus indemnités d'entretien quand on a payé sa maison et qu'on l'a aménagée pour exercer ? Si on suit ta logique jusqu'au bout ? 🤔


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

📢 Pour info 

*vaccination GRATUITE contre la GRIPPE *

Qui sera + virulente cette année au niveau des bronches


----------



## nounouflo (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Chantou
La vaccination gratuite pour la grippe devient gratuite pour tous?
Moi je fais l’injection chaque année mais je paie le vaccin + l’injection.
J’ai prévu de faire ça samedi.


----------



## incognito (29 Novembre 2022)

fait depuis un bon mois


----------



## nath90 (29 Novembre 2022)

evidement que les ie ne sont pas du salaire mais ne nous voilons pas la face on en a bien besoin quand meme, je le sais tré bien, merci de me le rappeler, il y a des jours ou les repas dépassent et des jours ou cest moins cher, moi je prends 3 euros donc trés juste donc cest un manque a gagner pour moi quand les enfants ne viennent pas


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Et bien non si tu prends un tarif très bas pour les repas, tu ne fais pas de "bénéfice" dessus. 
Et quand tu as une absence et bien tu ni ne  fourni ni n' as des frais de préparation pour le repas.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@nounouflo 

« La vaccination gratuite pour la grippe devient gratuite pour tous?
Moi je fais l’injection chaque année mais je paie le vaccin + l’injection.
J’ai prévu de faire ça samedi. »

Et bien EXCELLENTE NOUVELLE pour samedi, car ce sera GRATUIT 👍

*💉 Vaccin contre la grippe GRATUIT depuis le 16 NOVEMBRE *


----------



## ChantalGoya (29 Novembre 2022)

Ne pas oublier que si traitement antibiotiques il y a, la durée de contamination est réduite.
Si l'enfant reste 2 jours chez lui, il est considéré que le 3ème jour les antibios ont fait leur boulot et qu'il n'y a plus contagion.
La bronchiolite passe en général en 3 à 5 jours quand l'enfant reste bien au chaud à se reposer mais il peut rester les sifflements et la toux pendant plusieurs semaines.
Si la température persiste, c'est qu'il y a surinfection......

Avec ce type de maladie, je demande une autorisation écrite du médecin de reprendre l'enfant et je demande à ce que soient notés les symptômes impliquant "une complication/rechute".

Ça plaît ou pas mais c'est efficace en tous cas pour faire comprendre aux parents la possible gravité de remettre trop tôt leur enfant en garde.


----------



## nounouflo (29 Novembre 2022)

Je n´ai pas trouvé d’article sur la gratuité du vaccin. A partir du 15/11 le vaccin est accessible à tout public mais seul les personnes de 65 ans et les personnes à risque ne paient pas le vaccin.


----------

